# Auf Größenänderung eines Fensters (JFrame) reagieren



## Christian030783 (24. Nov 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
wie kann ich auf eine Größenänderung eines JFrames reagieren? Mein Fenster besitzt ein BorderLayout. Wenn ein Benutzer nun die Größe des Fensters ändert möchte ich gerne die Komponenten an den Positionen BorderLayout.WEST und BorderLayout.EAST verkleiner/vergrößern.

MfG
Christian


----------



## eRaaaa (24. Nov 2009)

mit einem componentlistener kannst du auf größenänderungen reagieren:

How to Write a Component Listener (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Writing Event Listeners)


----------



## Christian030783 (24. Nov 2009)

Danke, funktioniert


----------

